# Goal to go AF Officer. What trades do PCAT interfere with?



## kolkim (25 Feb 2016)

I was recently diagnosed with something that gives me a very small PCAT category. I think they said PCAT 6? This is new to me so I'm not sure how it works but I'm told that it isn't a big deal and rarely will restrict anything. However, I am trying to get a degree and was hoping to become an Officer someday and they basically told me I couldn't be a Pilot, my number 1 choice. Was pretty upset about this but whatever. My second choice is Aerospace Control Officer which they had no information about. 

How do I know which trades I am restricted from with my PCAT category? Is there a list somewhere.


----------



## sarahsmom (26 Feb 2016)

First and foremost it will depend on what your PCAT comes back as.
There are 6 factors in a medical category.
Vision, Colour Vision, Hearing, Geography, Occupational, and Air.
This link is to the minimum medical standards for each trade http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page
Generally, for the first 3 categories (V-VC-H) a rating of 1 is best.
For G and O the military likes to see 2s (implies deployability).
For the A factor, it is generally a 5 unless you are aircrew.
The different ratings are explained here http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-medical-category-system.page

No one can say if your PCAT will affect your career except your medical officer, as they are the ones who are assigning it.


----------

